# Truth About The Cape Hatteras Bird Club



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

The following is reposted from another board. As you read the post consider the following mission statement submitted to the NPS for the Cape Hatteras Bird Club

Mission: Apreciate the continued privilage of driving on the beach and utilize 4x4 vehicles.

Post from other board

My wife and I (Dave and Marie Reed) were mentioned in a recent post as being connected with the Bird Club. This really bothered both of us and I would just like to clear the air on this and inform this BB exactly what previously went down between us and the Cape Hatteras Bird Club.

We have owned property on Hatteras Island since 1985. We built a beautiful home in the mid 90’s because we have always enjoyed many hours of surf fishing as well as bird watching and photographing the wildlife. Since 1990 I made offshore fishing lures and teasers right here on the Island as my sole income. We joined the Bird Club around 2000 and my wife eventually became their Treasurer. I even produced their CHBC newsletter. 

Back in 2002 one particular article came up that I wanted to publish in the CHBC newsletter because it dealt with beach access. Many of the CHBC members were also friends and members of the CHAC. At that time, Pat Moore, who has been the club’s president for many years, told me that we were simply a bird club and we would not be publishing anything that would be considered controversial or dealing with any of these NPS access issues. 

But that all changed when the NPS formed the Reg Neg group. The NPS asked Pat Moore to provide a representative from the Bird Club. Without ever telling anyone within the Bird Club about this committee, Pat Moore selected a club member from Rocky Mount, NC named Ricky Davis who is also an Audubon member. Although he is a registered CHBC member, no one in the CHBC even knew this guy except her and Neil because he had never attended one single club meeting. 

Months later, when the other active members of the CHBC had finally found out about the deception, she remarked that it was too late to change. Also during this same Reg Neg selection period she conveniently did not have the annual meeting to elect a new Board for the CHBC. Since 90% of the active members that attended those meetings were also Anglers Club members she knew that she might get voted out. Even so, without requesting the input of any CHBC members she also added her own husband Neil Moore as the back up delegate. 

It was at the time that my wife and I had enough of the lies and quit the Bird Club. Many of the other CHAC members also quit participating in her little kingdom. Actually that was exactly what she wanted. She once made a statement that the Anglers Club people were trying to take over “her” club. I think that they easily could have done that if they really wanted to because 90% of the active meeting-attending members were CHAC members also. Most of us active members did not even realize that the rest of the CHBC’s membership rolls were made up mostly of non-participating and non-paying gratis members from all over the country many of whom are paid members in the Audubon Society and Defenders groups. Want to talk about bad faith negotiating?? I’m not even sure how many local people still attend the meetings or if she even has them any more. 

My wife and I may actually be two of the earlier victims in all this. In disgust I have now sold my business and we will soon be selling our “retirement dream-home” so that we can get away from this island and these people. Please don’t ever think that Marie and I would have ever wanted to see this travesty happen to this little hunk of NC that we have always loved so much. Also please don’t ever think we are connected in any way with these Bird Club eco-nitwits like Pat and Neil Moore!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Why has participation completely stopped? If the meetings are open to the public then go and find out what they are doing. Always good to know what's being planned.... damn these self-centered egotists who manipulate upon those of reasoned beliefs and respectable behavior. Got to play their game, whether you like it or not. I know this position doesn't go over well so I'm gonna chill out for awhile.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

saltandsand said:


> Why has participation completely stopped? If the meetings are open to the public then go and find out what they are doing. Always good to know what's being planned.... damn these self-centered egotists who manipulate upon those of reasoned beliefs and respectable behavior. Got to play their game, whether you like it or not. I know this position doesn't go over well so I'm gonna chill out for awhile.


 Kinda like "keep your friends close,but keep your enemies closer"???


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

They have these things called "spies"in wars. Sometimes they get shot, but their information was obviously important enough that the governments where willing to sacrifice a few if they got caught..


----------

